# Video of a submerged object strike/boat sunk



## erps

Around the 30 second mark, you can just make out funny wave turbulence off the starboard bow.


----------



## Harborless

The boat sank? It looked far out to sea- no land in sight... Shipping container? Was the crew rescued?


----------



## aa3jy

Whale?? Japanese Sunami wreckage??


----------



## JonEisberg

Harborless said:


> The boat sank? It looked far out to sea- no land in sight... Shipping container? Was the crew rescued?


Hmmm, you need to pay closer attention - this was already posted in the midst of our discussion of the loss of NINA the other day... (grin)

When the skipper is totally blind, what could possibly go wrong?

(Nothing that couldn't happen to any singlehander, or any other crew for that matter, of course)

Latitude 38 - 'Lectronic Latitude


----------



## Harborless

What? It was posted in Sailnet Gen Discussion 10 minutes ago... What am I Sherlock Holmes?


----------



## JonEisberg

Harborless said:


> What? It was posted in Sailnet Gen Discussion 10 minutes ago... *What am I Sherlock Holmes?*


Apparently not... (grin)

Post #47 of the NINA thread...


----------



## deniseO30

someone could translate...


----------



## Unkle Toad

you can see that there is something there the whole video, one spot where the waves keep breaking instead of the little breaks all over randomly. if I had noticed I like to think I might have given a litte space to the turbulant spot in the water.


----------



## sailak

Unkle Toad said:


> you can see that there is something there the whole video, one spot where the waves keep breaking instead of the little breaks all over randomly. if I had noticed I like to think I might have given a litte space to the turbulant spot in the water.


Before the collision you can see an object sticking out of the water. Kind of looked like the corner of a shipping container.


----------



## SchockT

So if the boat sunk, how did they get the footage from the backstay mounted camera?

Just sayin'!


----------



## smackdaddy

Wow - that's a rare glimpse of a rare event. The collision is not as violent as I would have thought hitting something that big.

I wonder what Brent Swain would say?


----------



## kwaltersmi

SchockT said:


> So if the boat sunk, how did they get the footage from the backstay mounted camera?
> 
> Just sayin'!


I was thinking the same thing. Anyone have more details about this event?


----------



## JonEisberg

Unkle Toad said:


> you can see that there is something there the whole video, one spot where the waves keep breaking instead of the little breaks all over randomly. *IF* I had noticed I like to think I might have given a litte space to the turbulant spot in the water.


That's likely a mighty big _"IF"_, there... (grin)

Hard to tell, but we can't be sure anyone was on watch in the cockpit at the time, it's not a very pretty day, after all... Wouldn't surprise me at all, if the video was edited to end just before a startled crewmember scrambles up out of the companionway...

That view affords an entirely different perspective from that of a watchstander in the cockpit, of course, and that turbulence may not have appeared to be nearly as apparent to someone at deck level... Not to mention, perhaps huddled behind a hard dodger, and a forward view greatly obscured by all those freakin' jerry cans stowed forward...

I ran a near-sister ship to a BCC south last winter, and with the blocky deckhouse, the visibility forward from a sitting position (and I'm pretty tall), is not all that great... This pic was taken while standing up, and if I had lined the rail with jerry cans and all that other crap, I would have been flying pretty blind, as well... One of the several things I hate about bowsprits, it's amazing what can get 'hidden' behind them if you don't keep routinely shifting your perspective...


----------



## JonEisberg

kwaltersmi said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Anyone have more details about this event?


Latitude 38 - 'Lectronic Latitude


----------



## Minnesail

Blind Japanese Sailor?s Hopes Dashed, Rescued from Liferaft | Cruising Compass ? The Free Weekly Newsletter for Sailors & Cruisers ? ©2013 Blue Water Sailing


----------



## erps

I dunno, but I think in the article at 38' Latitude, they worked on saving it for a while before they got in their life raft. Pulled the DVR?


----------



## rockDAWG

ヨット「エオラス号」のポール（海面から高さ５メートル）に設置していた定点観測カメ*ラが撮影したもの。0:21右前方に鯨?のようなもの、ヨットが衝突(0:28)し、*大きく揺れたあと、海中の物体（0:33 右舷に黒い影??）が見える。

　辛坊治郎氏（５７）と全盲のセーラー岩本光弘さん（４６）が乗った小型ヨットが、太平*洋横断中に遭難し海上自衛隊のUS-2に救助された事故で、２４日、ヨットが浸水する*直前の映像を公開

　太平洋横断を企画した「プロジェクトＤ２製作委員会」が映像を海上保安庁に提出すると*ともに、「ブラインドセーリング」公式ホームページに掲載

　映像は小型ヨットから辛坊氏が救命ボートに脱出直前にカメラからデータを取り出したも*の

転記元：「ブラインドセーリング」公式ホームページ

Google traslates:

That fixed-point observation camera that was installed in (5 m height from sea level) Paul yacht "Eorasu issue" was taken. Something like a whale? 12:21 AM right front, after the collision yacht is (0:28), was shaking big, visible (black shadow? 12:33 AM starboard) object in the sea.

Small yacht spicy Bow Jiro is (57) Sailor Iwamoto Mitsuhiro's blind (46) was aboard, the accident were rescued in US-2 of the Maritime Self-Defense Force in distress in the Pacific Ocean crossing, the 24th, yacht flooded publish video just before

Was planned across the Pacific Ocean "project D2 Production Committee" as well be submitted to the Coast Guard the picture, published in the "blind sailing" official website

The picture that Mr. Shin Bo took out the data from the camera to escape just before the lifeboat from a small yacht

Original posting: "blind sailing" official website


----------



## smackdaddy

Looking at it full-screen, it sure looks like a whale (or two). It always amazes me that in an ocean that big - two random lines can intersect at just the wrong moment.


----------



## hellosailor

Another striking endorsement for BLIND SAILING. A concept I have to totally disagree with, for exactly this kind of reason. By all means, sail, crew, enjoy, but _someone _needs to keep watch. Life ain't fair.


----------



## erps

Regarding blind sailing, anyone ever notice the brail keypads on drive thru banking windows? WUWT?


----------



## sailvayu

Thats freaken scary. I do not know anyone that keeps a good enough lookout offshore that they would have spotted that. You would get bored to tears constantly looking forward. Most and myself included, just scan for ships and other really big crap every few minutes. And it does not appear to have hit that hard but obviously hard enough. A shame to see a dream gone like that. I guess sea monsters are real after all they just do not look like we thought they would!


----------



## Shinook

JonEisberg said:


>


I propose a new forum wide rule that every time Jon Eisberg makes a post, he has to include at least one photograph.

Or in other words, thanks for posting the pictures you do Jon, they are awesome and always interesting.


----------



## mark2gmtrans

erps said:


> Regarding blind sailing, anyone ever notice the brail keypads on drive thru banking windows? WUWT?


Yep, always puzzled me too.

Blind sailors would explain a few things, boating with braille system...not a good idea.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch

erps said:


> Regarding blind sailing, anyone ever notice the brail keypads on drive thru banking windows? WUWT?


I guess this makes for a funny-sounding punchline. But did it ever occur to you that a blind person who would like to use the ATM could be driven there by someone else?


----------



## paul323

Must have been something solid to punch through the hull of a BCC. Those boats are solid. The corner of a submerged container would probably do it, though. Sad.

Smackdaddy - about the two lines intersecting comment - I think Murphy's Law distorts lines on the water. Of course, could be my sailing , but if you put me out somewhere with another object - channel mark, other boat, etc - I somehow always seem to end up closer than I would like! If I tack up the channel, I always seem to be heading towards a mark before I tack...if I am a bay with another boat, I always seem somehow to end up crossing their path...


----------



## hellosailor

Braille at the drive-through: Well, I know I've walked up to those atm's when the regular was one inaccessible or simply further away. But then again, I'm sure a number of drivers out there really can't see. You've never met them on the road?

What really makes me certain the world has gone mad, are the "handicapped" level urinals in many new bathrooms. I really can see the point, but for an adult male you look at them and wonder, is this really the spot where the seven dwarves hang out?? Might as well put a hole in the floor and call it done.


----------



## rockDAWG

This is the note that my Japanese skipper sent to me when I asked for the translation 

================
Famous news caster and blind sailor named Iwamoto who live in San Diego were going to cross the Pacific. After 3 times collision noise, leak from bottom, they abandoned ship, move to life raft. They were rescued by maritime force helicopter. They said sperm whale collided the boat. 

Last year we entered "Newport-Ensenada Race", 1 boat sank near Coronado Is at calm night, 3 crew was died. The cause of the accident was unknown. This Transpac, double hand sailor from San Diego will enter the race,one is blind, he knows Iwamoto very well. They said sail boat does not have engine noise, so whale collide by accident ( or with malice ?). Sail boat should have false engine noise. 

"Save whale" we have only few whale restaurant in Japan , I do not eat whale for more than 30 years. I change my mind,,, whale sashimi with ginger soy sauce ,, I can not forget the taste.


----------



## smackdaddy

rockDAWG said:


> They said sail boat does not have engine noise, so whale collide by accident ( or with malice ?). Sail boat should have false engine noise.
> 
> "Save whale" we have only few whale restaurant in Japan , I do not eat whale for more than 30 years. I change my mind,,, whale sashimi with ginger soy sauce ,, I can not forget the taste.


Ouch. Pay back time? Both ways?


----------



## souljour2000

I like my quite thick-hulled, ancient and slow Columbia 40 more today than yesterday...especially since in the last 7-8 years I have seen several large 3-4 foot long dock pilings in the bay here..I hauled the one back to shore...the other washed up one morning after a recent storm...it was approaching 4 -feet long...thanks dock-installer guy! I hope the annoying powerboat guy who did a close 360 around me last month also learns to appreciate you...and the video does kinds look like a whale..but almost a squared corner too for a sec..hard for me to tell what that was...


----------



## Shinook

rockDAWG said:


> "Save whale" we have only few whale restaurant in Japan , I do not eat whale for more than 30 years. I change my mind,,, whale sashimi with ginger soy sauce ,, I can not forget the taste.


This reminds me of a South Park episode from a few years ago (it's censored but potentially NSFW):

South Park Whale Whores Funny Scenes HD - YouTube


----------



## djaustralia

I'm currently reading an extract from a book by Francis chichester about his solo world trip in 1966. He relied on his navigation to keep him in open water & on course. Relying on unreliable self steering gear he often went below to sleep while Gypsy moth IV sailed on 'unmanned'! Granted there may not have been a great risk back then regarding shipping containers and submerged objects. Francis did have a few scare's though which sent him racing to deck level to look for damage. The days of record breaking solo sailing is over so unless these guys were trying to break some kind of record they might have employed another capable sailor. If you have a crew to rely on I think it's common sense to have a manned watch at all times.


----------



## hellosailor

AFAIK the modern container was invented in 1956 and in the mid-60's it was still the exception to the rule, growing but still scarce. Still Chichester would not have had the same perspective, or risk.

OTOH you'll find many authors have commented along the lines of "Well I just went below for five minutes to...and I'll never do that again!" Steve Dashew also mentions a similar surprise in coral and a similar change in sailing habits. There are folks who get away with it, and folks we read about losing their boats--even world racers.

Personal choices.


----------



## smurphny

The scary thing to me is that even when someone is on watch, there are many semi-submerged objects like deadheads and swimming critters just below the surface. No matter how you slice it, the danger of hitting things you'll never see seems to be fairly high. I recently bumped something substantial offshore.. turtle? fish? It made me look below to check the bilge. It's just one of the unpredictable risks of sailing. No one wants to hear the thump in the night.


----------



## SloopJonB

smackdaddy said:


> Looking at it full-screen, it sure looks like a whale (or two). It always amazes me that in an ocean that big - two random lines can intersect at just the wrong moment.


It's like a hundred odd years ago - there were two cars in the whole of Kansas and they collided. 

Have to quit posting vids like that - Brent S. is fanatical enough as it is.


----------



## SloopJonB

erps said:


> Regarding blind sailing, anyone ever notice the brail keypads on drive thru banking windows? WUWT?


Years ago there was a story in the local paper about a tourist who asked what the beeping from a stop light was for. Upon being told it was a signal for the blind to cross she looked stunned and said "you let blind people DRIVE up here?"

For anyone who doesn't know, the braille keypads are simply standardized on all cash machines.


----------



## SloopJonB

hellosailor said:


> What really makes me certain the world has gone mad, are the "handicapped" level urinals in many new bathrooms. I really can see the point, but for an adult male you look at them and wonder, is this really the spot where the seven dwarves hang out?? Might as well put a hole in the floor and call it done.


WTF? are those intended to be used from a wheelchair or something? I thought they were for little kids.


----------



## Brent Swain

That is why I wouldn't want to go to sea in any boat which was not made of steel . I met some Aussies in Nuku Hiva, in a steel boat from Darwin, in 73 who hit a whale west of Galapagos, in the night doing hull speed. No damage whatever; to the boat.


----------



## mark2gmtrans

Brent Swain said:


> That is why I wouldn't want to go to sea in any boat which was not made of steel . I met some Aussies in Nuku Hiva, in a steel boat from Darwin, in 73 who hit a whale west of Galapagos, in the night doing hull speed. No damage whatever; to the boat.


Titanic was made of steel....


----------

